# 70 years ago today



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2015)

was VE day.  Victory in Europe.  Hitler and his army defeated.  This day is celebrated in much of Europe.  I remember it well as do many of you and we all finally took a deep breath that at least one major threat to the world was silenced.


----------



## merlin (May 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> was VE day.  Victory in Europe.  Hitler and his army defeated.  This day is celebrated in much of Europe.  I remember it well as do many of you and we all finally took a deep breath that at least one major threat to the world was silenced.



I was only 4 years old but I remember walking down the main street in Worcester with my parents, and the crowds of people shouting and dancing in the streets, and boats and lights on the river, lots of visions remain in my memory, I must have been confused by it all not understanding the meaning behind it, but a once in a lifetime experience none the less. Its hard to believe it was 70 years ago, but then its hard to believe I am this old. ld:


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2015)

We have a 2 minute silence on VE day every year to remember those who suffered and died during WW2 regardless of where you are..  I had just gone into the supermarket this afternoon for example ..when there was an announcement on the public address system  that the 2 minute silence was about to begin...and when it did, everyone stopped what they were doing and stood in complete silence  for 2 minutes in remembrance of those who lost their lives fighting for our freedom.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2015)

First of all Merlin, you ARE that old, welcome to the crowd.  Secondly that is a sweet memory and I know you cherish it.  Today's generations have on "connection" to WW2, it's like we were about the civil war or the Spanish American war.  Just gone....It happened.  Well,  one cannot blame them, they like us grew up with wars, turn the page...next?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> We have a 2 minute silence on VE day every year to remember those who suffered and died during WW2 regardless of where you are..  I had just gone into the supermarket this afternoon for example ..when there was an announcement on the public address system  that the 2 minute silence was about to begin...and when it did, everyone stopped what they were doing and stood in complete silence  for 2 minutes in remembrance of those who lost their lives fighting for our freedom.



I know most of Europe remember this day.  If I were independently wealthy and in good health, I would love to go to each cemetery where Americans are resting.  It was not fun to know these folks died so far from home but I celebrate their sacrifice and will until I too die.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

Thanks to all who suffered and died. The videos available are incomplete, but here are two.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2015)

I know there are many many American cemeteries in Europe Jim...may all who gave their lives have rested in peace..and thank God to them along with all our allies for paying with their own lives  for us to be here, alive and well and have the freedom  to be able to remember the sacrifices they made for us 

About 40 miles from here  we have a couple of American air bases which have been here for many years,,,and close to them in  the tiny picturesque rural village of madingley just outside the beautiful University city of Cambridge  is an  American WW2 cemetery and Memorial centre  which I love to visit when I can, it's so peaceful, and each time I go I visit a different  part  of the cemetery  and read the names and dates the men  died, and most of them only barely adults, and thank each of  them personally . Thank you Joseph maloney from Dallas texas, thank you James Gibson from Chicago illinois.....

Here's a 5 minute video of the American  Cemetery at Cambridge


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2015)

I have tears in my eyes Holly.  Really.  Thank  you....


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2015)

You're more than welcome my friend..


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that video Holly.


----------



## Glinda (May 8, 2015)

This is very moving and I thank all of you for posting.  One bit of trivia I'd like to add is that May 8, 1945 was President Harry Truman's 61st birthday.  I'm sure he felt that there was no better birthday present he could have received.


----------



## Falcon (May 8, 2015)

I was flying missions over Germany from Belgium.  We were all issued Colt  .45s automatics which we carried in shoulder holsters.

When we got the good news, we all whipped out our guns and fired them in the air, emptying the whole clip !  (We aimed at an empty field.)

No more climbing into our airplanes, taking off and wondering if we'd come back alive.  I still vividly remember that day.  I was one of the lucky ones
who got to live through it.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for being there and doin what ya did.  You will always be a hero.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

Thank you John.


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I was flying missions over Germany from Belgium.  We were all issued Colt  .45s automatics which we carried in shoulder holsters.
> 
> When we got the good news, we all whipped out our guns and fired them in the air, emptying the whole clip !  (We aimed at an empty field.)
> 
> ...



 One of my uncles flew with the RAF and he didn't come home. He is buried in a cemetery in the middle of Nigeria and it would be impossible to go there to visit it because Nigeria is just too dangerous. Another uncle, his brother is buried in Krangi war cemetery in Singapore and we have been there twice to pay our respects, the last time in December last year. In April this year we placed poppies next to both their names on the wall of honour at the Canberra War Museum.

 Hubby and I have visited war graves at a lot of places as we have travelled. You can find some in any cemetery in Australia because many men died of wounds after they had been repatriated. Others lie in foreign lands. Each time we visit, we note the ages of the men, and think of the loss that some family suffered and the pain of war. Each time I wonder why we are still so keen to start new ones.


----------



## Glinda (May 8, 2015)

Thank you for your service, John.  And I'm so glad you're here with us on SF too!  :loyal:


----------



## Underock1 (May 9, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I was flying missions over Germany from Belgium.  We were all issued Colt  .45s automatics which we carried in shoulder holsters.
> 
> When we got the good news, we all whipped out our guns and fired them in the air, emptying the whole clip !  (We aimed at an empty field.)
> 
> ...



For a second there, I thought you were shooting inside the plane! Lol. You have my utmost respect. Thank you for being there. I was thirteen at the time and happy to have it over. VJ day was even a bigger event here in the US. Almost completely forgotten by all who didn't experience them.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I know there are many many American cemeteries in Europe Jim...may all who gave their lives have rested in peace..and thank God to them along with all our allies for paying with their own lives  for us to be here, alive and well and have the freedom  to be able to remember the sacrifices they made for us
> 
> About 40 miles from here  we have a couple of American air bases which have been here for many years,,,and close to them in  the tiny picturesque rural village of madingley just outside the beautiful University city of Cambridge  is an  American WW2 cemetery and Memorial centre  which I love to visit when I can, it's so peaceful, and each time I go I visit a different  part  of the cemetery  and read the names and dates the men  died, and most of them only barely adults, and thank each of  them personally . Thank you Joseph maloney from Dallas texas, thank you James Gibson from Chicago illinois.....



Holly, I visited Cambridge and this cemetery back in 2000 with hubby.  We were still in Stanstead Abbotts so took the train.  We got on one of those tour buses and it has a stop at that cemetery.  We both walked around with tears in our eyes to see so many graves of so many young soldiers.  

I watched the ceremony on tv yesterday of the memorial and the 2 minute silence. My late FIL was in the RAF during all of WWII and was based mainly in North Africa.  It wasn't until after the war ended that he married and started his family.  My DH was the first born - 1948.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2015)

Annie, I know the tour bus of which you speak. I drive up there of course, but the tour bus comes out to the cemetery from Cambridge and pulls in at the little car park at the entrance to the Cemetary. It's a very beautiful serene place isn't it? I'm glad you were able to visit. 

Falcon..what a day that must have been for you ..what a memory, something most of us will never be able to envisage..and so few left now to be able to relate the story as it happened. Thank you very much to you and to all your fellow servicemen for protecting our shores , and  thank the lord you were one of the many and the few  who survived.. ..your generation will never be forgotten.


----------



## oldman (May 9, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I was flying missions over Germany from Belgium.  We were all issued Colt  .45s automatics which we carried in shoulder holsters.
> 
> When we got the good news, we all whipped out our guns and fired them in the air, emptying the whole clip !  (We aimed at an empty field.)
> 
> ...




*Falcon....What type and/or size of ordnance did you carry?*


----------



## Bee (May 9, 2015)

My youngest son and his family live in Belgium, a couple of weeks ago he was in a cafe with his wife and 22 month old baby and an elderly gentleman sat at the table next to them, he was very taken up with the baby and then on hearing my son speaking in English he asked if he was actually from England, with my son saying yes, he couldn't thank my son enough for all the help the English gave them during the war, my son told me it made him feel proud to be English listening to that gentleman.

The gentleman was 92 years old and had done some fighting during the war and then as he was watching the baby running around and playing he kept referring to him as .........'_*our*_ little freedom fighter'


----------



## Warrigal (May 9, 2015)

Apparently Australians get the same treatment in the French town of Villers-Bretonneux. The special relationship was forged during WW I when the Germans were defeated and the town was liberated by members of the AIF. 

Victorian school children raised money to build a school there after the war. It is called the Victoria School and has these words "Do not forget Australia" inscribed in every classroom. 

It is at Villers-Bretonneux that France and Australia now hold the main annual commemoration of Anzac Day.

http://www.museeaustralien.com/en/?Home


----------



## Underock1 (May 9, 2015)

Bee said:


> My youngest son and his family live in Belgium, a couple of weeks ago he was in a cafe with his wife and 22 month old baby and an elderly gentleman sat at the table next to them, he was very taken up with the baby and then on hearing my son speaking in English he asked if he was actually from England, with my son saying yes, he couldn't thank my son enough for all the help the English gave them during the war, my son told me it made him feel proud to be English listening to that gentleman.
> 
> The gentleman was 92 years old and had done some fighting during the war and then as he was watching the baby running around and playing he kept referring to him as .........'_*our*_ little freedom fighter'



What a great story. You know at that age that he had been reflecting on his life. I'm sure his thoughts were all about how satisfying it was to see your son and his family happy together and enjoying life.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 9, 2015)

Bee said:


> My youngest son and his family live in Belgium, a couple of weeks ago he was in a cafe with his wife and 22 month old baby and an elderly gentleman sat at the table next to them, he was very taken up with the baby and then on hearing my son speaking in English he asked if he was actually from England, with my son saying yes, he couldn't thank my son enough for all the help the English gave them during the war, my son told me it made him feel proud to be English listening to that gentleman.
> 
> The gentleman was 92 years old and had done some fighting during the war and then as he was watching the baby running around and playing he kept referring to him as .........'_*our*_ little freedom fighter'



What a nice story.


----------



## Falcon (May 9, 2015)

oldman said:


> *Falcon....What type and/or size of ordnance did you carry?*



4,000 lbs of  'dumb'  bombs in various sizes and 9  50 cal machine guns in various locations.

If you want more info.,  Google: Martin Marauder  B-26  WWII  medium bomber.


----------



## Bee (May 9, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> What a great story. You know at that age that he had been reflecting on his life. I'm sure his thoughts were all about how satisfying it was to see your son and his family happy together and enjoying life.



Thanks Underock, I am sure you are right about the gentleman reflecting and seeing how happy my family are.


----------



## Bee (May 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> What a nice story.



Thanks Ameriscot, my son told me this story over Skype and I could see the pleasure and pride in his face.


----------

